# Preview: Expo Line from Culver City to Santa Monica



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Preview: Expo Line from Culver City to Santa Monica


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Cool video, looks like a great way to avoid the traffic.

Bill


----------

